# German Shepherd?



## dvsdevelopment (Jul 17, 2011)

So, we already have a 9 year old German Shepherd and we've been looking for quite some time for another addition. Today I came upon an ad for a 5.5 month old male for $250, the owner is moving into an apartment and cannot take him. While they say there was an agreement with the breeder regarding the AKC registration (registration was offered but dog was purchased at a lower price without registration) I have never seen a German Shepherd that is all tan or cream with the mask, only mixes. I can only find pictures of two online, all others have some sort of saddle and more color. 

I passed but he is still available. Did I make a mistake? What do you think? German Shepherd or mix?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He is cute. I wouldn't have been able to leave him there, and I would have definitely gone to the breeder and paid the extra for his papers. I think if he stays that color, and that is not what you want it was a wise decision, though color should be the last thing we worry about. Should've Would've Could've. 

They can lack a saddle. The first GSD I fell in love with was bright red all over, no saddle, and drop-ears too, but she was all GSD.


----------



## dvsdevelopment (Jul 17, 2011)

selzer said:


> He is cute. I wouldn't have been able to leave him there, and I would have definitely gone to the breeder and paid the extra for his papers. I think if he stays that color, and that is not what you want it was a wise decision, though color should be the last thing we worry about. Should've Would've Could've.
> 
> They can lack a saddle. The first GSD I fell in love with was bright red all over, no saddle, and drop-ears too, but she was all GSD.


I actually love the color, reminds me of a Belgian Malinois. My only concern is that he could be a mix (sadly, I have fallen for bull stories before) and I don't want to be taken for a fool. I have never seen one that light all over with the exception of a white GSD.

And they don't have the breeders contact information anymore or I would have contacted him or her and purchased the papers.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Looks like a GSD to me!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Me too! Very unique color, I like it!
Scroll down to last picture.
http://pcgermanshepherds.com/our-story/


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you like the color go for it. i picked my dog
based on color and gender. i wanted a blk&red male
GSD. i wasn't worried about temperment, nerves, etc.
i knew any reputable breeder takes care of that.
developing a sound dog is the hard part of when it
comes to a dog. as owners we have the easy part
all we have to do is pick a color, a gender, train and socialize.

having a GSD with a unique color is nice. have fun with the new dog.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

dvsdevelopment said:


> My only concern is that he could be a mix (sadly, I have fallen for bull stories before) and I don't want to be taken for a fool.


What is the big issue with being a mix? He doesn't appear to be a mix to me but I'm no expert. Is there a specific reason you don't want a mix?
Do you have plans for the dog that would not be possible if it turned out to be a mix?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

If he has a good temperament or a bad one that you don't mind working on and he would fit into your life then go for it. What does it matter if he is a mix?


----------



## dvsdevelopment (Jul 17, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> What is the big issue with being a mix? He doesn't appear to be a mix to me but I'm no expert. Is there a specific reason you don't want a mix?
> Do you have plans for the dog that would not be possible if it turned out to be a mix?





sagelfn said:


> If he has a good temperament or a bad one that you don't mind working on and he would fit into your life then go for it. What does it matter if he is a mix?


I have absolutely no problem owning a mix. It doesn't bother me at all. The issue is that I want a German Shepherd at this time, not a mix, and I certainly do not want to pay for a mix. There are no other reasons or plans for him or her that would be affected by being a mix.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

He could be a purebred. Some GSDs do lack the black saddle, it's an issue of pigment. The problem is you don't know the pedigree of the pup, but if he is sound in health and temperament, I see no reason why he couldn't be a good pet. But yes, you shouldn't be paying money for a dog of unknown ancestry.


----------



## dvsdevelopment (Jul 17, 2011)

Freestep said:


> He could be a purebred. Some GSDs do lack the black saddle, it's an issue of pigment. The problem is you don't know the pedigree of the pup, but if he is sound in health and temperament, I see no reason why he couldn't be a good pet. But yes, you shouldn't be paying money for a dog of unknown ancestry.


^^THIS^^


Thank you for putting my thoughts into words. I was having a hard time expressing what I was thinking in my reply without sounding harsh (about mixes). I would not mind having this dog and providing a lifelong home for him, but I see no reason to pay the price for a "purebred" dog when he may not in fact be.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

a pure bred GSD will run anywhere from $1000 - $3000

If he already has his shots then $250 is not a bad price.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I would call BS on the current owners for saying they don't have the dogs breeders info anymore. It's not as though this is an 8 yr old dog they bought from a BYB. They bought this puppy a few months ago at best, surely they would know where they went to buy it or have a name or phone number. I bet if something had happened to the puppy, they would've been able to figure out real fast who the breeder was!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I agree with the sentiment about paying for mixes. If the OP was open the mixes, at $250, the OP might be better going to the shelter to pick out a mix. At least at my shelter, that adoption fee would cover speuter, shots, and temperament assessment. Plus, it'll also go towards helping more homeless animals.

The dog is cute...but the owners don't seem that honest. So I might pass on it because who knows what else they're not telling you about the pup?


----------



## dvsdevelopment (Jul 17, 2011)

Rerun said:


> I would call BS on the current owners for saying they don't have the dogs breeders info anymore. It's not as though this is an 8 yr old dog they bought from a BYB. They bought this puppy a few months ago at best, surely they would know where they went to buy it or have a name or phone number. I bet if something had happened to the puppy, they would've been able to figure out real fast who the breeder was!





marshies said:


> I agree with the sentiment about paying for mixes. If the OP was open the mixes, at $250, the OP might be better going to the shelter to pick out a mix. At least at my shelter, that adoption fee would cover speuter, shots, and temperament assessment. Plus, it'll also go towards helping more homeless animals.
> 
> The dog is cute...but the owners don't seem that honest. So I might pass on it because who knows what else they're not telling you about the pup?


These were my thoughts, but I wanted a second opinion. This just makes me more confident in my judgement call, time to keep looking.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

Rerun said:


> I would call BS on the current owners for saying they don't have the dogs breeders info anymore. It's not as though this is an 8 yr old dog they bought from a BYB. They bought this puppy a few months ago at best, surely they would know where they went to buy it or have a name or phone number. I bet if something had happened to the puppy, they would've been able to figure out real fast who the breeder was!


Big pass. Cute dog...big pass. There are lots of cute dogs though. 250 for a GSD where it 'could' be registered...well...I am sure someone in the business can give you a time amount and cost to register the dog (not that much).

Personally, I try to avoid the 'good deals', especially when they are missing a ton of info on the dog.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

No offense to mix breed owners, but I wanted a purebred german shepherd...not a mix. No, I am not showing or breeding my dog. I wanted a german shepherd because I heard they were the most intelligent dogs and I thought they were beautiful.

Even if the OP only wants a pure bred because of looks, IMHO it isn't anyones business, as long as they understand what they are getting themselves into


----------



## dvsdevelopment (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are some different pictures. Do these change any opinions and/or do you think he is purebred?

Thanks again for the responses.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

dvsdevelopment said:


> Here are some different pictures. Do these change any opinions and/or do you think he is purebred?


He sure looks like a purebred but without seeing his papers you can't know for sure. 
If you're wondering how much he's going to change once he matures (and will he still look like a GSD) there's nothing about that dog that looks like another breed. I think he's a nice looking pup.

How's his temperament and are you sure he's healthy?


----------



## dvsdevelopment (Jul 17, 2011)

He is healthy and super mellow and confident.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Do they have the name of the breeder, can you call the breeder and ask for sire and dam's name/info. The pup looks lie a nice pup. $250 is a deal IF you can get the papers by making a deal with the breeder. Maybe you can if you have her information.


----------



## dvsdevelopment (Jul 17, 2011)

There lies the problem. They have no breeder contact information anymore...otherwise this would be a steal of a deal.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

dvsdevelopment said:


> There lies the problem. They have no breeder contact information anymore...otherwise this would be a steal of a deal.


That's strange. How can somebody not remember the person they bought the dog from? Seems somewhat suspicious to me IMHO.


----------



## dvsdevelopment (Jul 17, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

He does look like a purebred to me, and furthermore, he has this very endearing quality about him... I can't put my finger on it, but looking at his face, he looks like an "old soul." I would find him difficult to resist.

I just have a hard time understanding why his current owner should receive $250 for him. No papers, not even background information? I would dig deeper and see what you can find out about him... I mean, for all we know, they could have found this dog at the pound for $40 and are trying to make a profit from him.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Do they remember the state they got the dog from, the city? That should narrow down the search a bit, with the age, gender and the name of the buyers, you MIGHT be able to track down a breeder who has record of who they sold it, thats IF they bought the GSD from a reputable breeder. 

Sure looks PB to me. I'd be adopting that dog if I had room, what a LOOKER!!! :wub:


----------



## dvsdevelopment (Jul 17, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Do they remember the state they got the dog from, the city? That should narrow down the search a bit, with the age, gender and the name of the buyers, you MIGHT be able to track down a breeder who has record of who they sold it, thats IF they bought the GSD from a reputable breeder.
> 
> Sure looks PB to me. I'd be adopting that dog if I had room, what a LOOKER!!! :wub:


I just got a name, city, general location and the information they could remember about him. After a quick search (gotta love the internets) I think I've found the guy. I mean, there was only one guy listed with that name on whitepages in the whole country and it just so happened to be in that city; then a google search of that phone number brought back a german shepherd breeder and his website. It would be one heck of a coincidence if it wasn't him. lol.

I sent off an email, I'll see what I get back.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

If the breeder contact goes anywhere, this would be a great looking dog to add to your family. 
Such a pretty face.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

What a beautiful pup! Wow- I hope you get good news from the breeder... By chance, does DVS stand for Digital Voice Systems, Inc in Massachusetts?


----------



## dvsdevelopment (Jul 17, 2011)

No good news from the breeder. Seems as if his breeding "stock" are all pets owned by him. They may be nice dogs but there is no real breeding program as far as I can tell, just a guy breeding his dogs because he wants to. He also wouldn't give any info on the pups parents...he states us doesn't give out pedigree info so as to prevent byb from using his dogs for breeding.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow, that is totally false!! He is a byb I hate when they lie like that. Poor puppies and poor parents.


----------

